# Difference between 2100mah rechargeable vs 2450mah



## Johnny1982

Could you guys enlighten me if I will notice any significant difference between these 2 batteries. I already have an Energizer Recharger and 4 aa size 2450mah batteries. The only reason I ask is that I can get another charger with 4 aa batteries and 2 extra aaa batteries. All 2100mah batteries. It's actually cheaper than buying 4aa batteries alone. The other charger/battery combination is also Energizer. I use the batteries for my Samsung S760 Digital Camera which seems to keep telling me the batteries are dead if they stand a while without getting used, yet they work in my razor. The old batteries are 21 months old.


----------



## DonaldG

Go for the 2450 batteries. They will keep the voltage more stable when on high load that the camera needs. The operating voltage drops when high current (mA) is drawn. Cameras are fussy with voltage levels and in fact refuse to work when the voltage drops below a critical level.

The razor will operate because it is not so fussy about the operating voltage even though a razor may demand more current than a camera!


----------



## Johnny1982

I ended up buying the Energizer 2450mah batteries as they work with a auto-shutdown function with the charger. After 8 hours of charging the charger shutsdown and batteries fully charged. They certainly have helped, at least they keep their charge now. 

PS: Why are rechargeable batteries only rated at 1,2v as opposed to 1,5v of normal batteries? 

Thanks for the advice. Even if it cost me more it was money well spent.


----------



## DonaldG

I can't give you the full technical answer but rechargeable cells are a different technology/chemistry. Usually the difference in voltage doesn't matter.


----------

